# This is NOT a Planned Parenthood Video



## Ed Walsh (Aug 5, 2018)

This short [3:52] video has made the rounds but I posted it for those it may be new to.
I posted it on Facebook with the caption I titled this thread.

*This is NOT a Planned Parenthood Video*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> This short [3:52] video has made the rounds but I posted it for those it may be new to.
> I posted it on Facebook with the caption I titled this thread.
> 
> *This is NOT a Planned Parenthood Video*​


That's beautiful. Why were you making a point to say it's not from Planned Parenthood?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 6, 2018)

http://creativity-online.com/work/planned-parenthood-protect-our-freedom-to-fck/54971


Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Why were you making a point to say it's not from Planned Parenthood?



I guess I thought this would be obvious. As I watched this little video, I became overwhelmed with sorrow because all I could think of was the millions of abortions performed in our country. I singled out PP because of their popularity as a _Women's Health_ service provider, (euphemism for abortion)—and because I am sure this is NOT a video PP they would suggest to their customers. PP is a disgusting and immoral tax-payer supported organization.

Here's one example of an ad that shows how immoral and crude PP can be.
*WARNING:* If you do not want to hear the "F" word said over and over, please do not view this ad video. You will not be missing much.
Also - If you do not have an account with creativity-online you may only be able to see this ad once. But once is enough for anyone. Disgusting.

Explicit campaign from BBH targets millennials with rallying cry to protect freedoms and sexual health.

*This is IS a Planned Parenthood Video*
*'F*ck whoever the f*ck' you want, says Planned Parenthood*​


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 6, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> http://creativity-online.com/work/planned-parenthood-protect-our-freedom-to-fck/54971
> 
> I guess I thought this would be obvious. As I watched this little video, I became overwhelmed with sorrow because all I could think of was the millions of abortions performed in our country. I singled out PP because of their popularity as a _Women's Health_ service provider, (euphemism for abortion)—and because I am sure this is NOT a video PP they would suggest to their customers. PP is a disgusting and immoral tax-payer supported organization.
> 
> ...


Wow this is very startling. 

Ed, I wasn’t able to watch the video because of some playback error on the site. However I was able to watch the video from the below link:

https://nealrodrigues.com/2018/07/2...ls-degenerate-ad-from-youtube-after-backlash/


----------



## Taylor (Aug 6, 2018)

They pulled the ad, apparently. You can be sure something is too much if even New York City can’t handle it.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 6, 2018)

Grant.Jones said:


> Wow this is very startling.



Yeah, I had some trouble deciding to post it, but I figure most of us are grown-ups. I could be wrong but, from what I've read, Baal worship child sacrifices were practiced on a scale far less than our practice of abortion. Jeroboam made the golden calves and the altar, but it was Ahab's wife Jezebel that introduced Baal worship which became the downfall of Israel. Here's Alexander Scorbe's reading of the events that led up to the total removal of the Northern Kingdom of Isreal. *2 Kings 17:9-24 *Nobody reads the KJV like Scorbe.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 6, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> This short [3:52] video has made the rounds but I posted it for those it may be new to.
> I posted it on Facebook with the caption I titled this thread.
> 
> *This is NOT a Planned Parenthood Video*​


Nicely done.


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 6, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Yeah, I had some trouble deciding to post it, but I figure most of us are grown-ups. I could be wrong but, from what I've read, Baal worship child sacrifices were practiced on a scale far less than our practice of abortion. Jeroboam made the golden calves and the altar, but it was Ahab's wife Jezebel that introduced Baal worship which became the downfall of Israel. Here's Alexander Scorbe's reading of the events that led up to the total removal of the Northern Kingdom of Isreal. *2 Kings 17:9-24 *Nobody reads the KJV like Scorbe.


I am glad you posted. A lot of time the enemy works in very discrete ways (clean outside with rotten innards). But from time to time the filth shows itself in broad daylight. I think this video is great evidence of that, which is why the video was removed..because the wicked realized they may have shown a little too much of what their own decay and rot really look like.

So like a poisonous snake going back into its hole...the video is removed so that they again can make new attempts to deceive more people into placing their hand in the hole to be bitten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 6, 2018)

Grant.Jones said:


> A lot of time the enemy works in very discrete ways (clean outside with rotten innards). But from time to time the filth shows itself in broad daylight.



Here's some _daylight_ for you.

*Here's a short article* that I did not fact check either the article or the source.

You do know who Margaret Sanger was. Don't you? The founder of Planned Parenthood and they are proud of it.
There's loads of stuff on the web, but all you need to do is read *some of her own words* to get the picture.

And from Planned Parenthood
*Margaret Sanger — Our Founder - Planned Parenthood*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

